# DS450 shop manual?



## rocky_mtn_honda (Nov 25, 2009)

anyone have a pdf for the ds450? the one im workin on is a 2008...thanks in advance


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have an owners manual I'll put up, explains some adjustments for it..


----------



## rocky_mtn_honda (Nov 25, 2009)

cool thanks a bunch man...this site is cool as hell! awesome people here
merry christmas all


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep mrkd1 is a cool cat


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

thats what you get for living up here.. cool is not the word right now.. the brass monkeys even want inside..


----------



## MWunsch995 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am looking for the manual too...where can I find it?!


----------

